# What is the point of passenger ratings?



## DCPartTimer (May 3, 2021)

I'm new to Uber driving and noticed that I'm not really given a choice about accepting a ride. If a request comes in from someone with a 4.0 rating in a questionable neighborhood and I don't accept the ride, it still counts against my percent acceptance. So what exactly is the point of a passenger rating when the drivers are not given a real choice to decline a ride without impacting their metrics?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

You do have a choice. Having a low acceptance rate doesn’t hurt you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

There are many here that will say ignore your AR rate. Unless you are going for the 'pro' statuses, the AR is kinda meaningless. 

As to pax ratings, to me, they are useless as well. I ignore them completely. They are ratings from other drivers I don't even know; why would i trust them? This puts me on a island by myself as most here obsess about pax ratings. 

In your case best to focus on the pu address vs the pax rating. And as a new 'ant' best to take most pings so as to reduce your learning curve and help you produce what you will and won't accept. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Most drivers rely on passenger ratings because it plays a major factor in whether to accept or decline a ride. Not knowing the people leaving the rating is irrelevant to most drivers. 

The same applies to driver's ratings. We know that some people will leave a low rating for the silliest of reasons. Therefore, If a driver can still maintain a 4.9 after transporting Tom, Dick, and Harry on a daily basis you can assume he or she is a decent driver. 

If a passenger has a 4.1 rating you can best believe they are doing something negative to earn it. Be very careful who you take advice from these days. Follow the science.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

DCPartTimer said:


> I'm new to Uber driving and noticed that I'm not really given a choice about accepting a ride. If a request comes in from someone with a 4.0 rating in a questionable neighborhood and I don't accept the ride, it still counts against my percent acceptance. So what exactly is the point of a passenger rating when the drivers are not given a real choice to decline a ride without impacting their metrics?


You've fallen victim to the Uber's gamification on the app. Uber Pro is a complete BS program geared toward controlling the driver. To maintain the gold/platinum/ diamond status you need to maintain 85% AR. But what is the point of being given destination info, when you cannot refuse more than 1 out of 10 trips that are too short or going to a destination that you don' t want to. 

Pax ratings are very important. i avoid pax with rating less than 4.6. This has served me well.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ignore all ratings BS unless it is very low, ie. less than 4.2. Focus instead on whom is coming out of which door. 80% of my fares come out of the same 20 doors.

As to all low ratings being a sign of bad behavior by passengers, Any one who Takes Goober in India or most foreign cities will always have a low rating as drivers there only give 1 stars.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Pax ratings just tell you what kind of drunk they are. In the daytime, ratings mean very little. Late night they mean a lot.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You've fallen victim to the Uber's gamification on the app. Uber Pro is a complete BS program geared toward controlling the driver. To maintain the gold/platinum/ diamond status you need to maintain 85% AR. But what is the point of being given destination info, when you cannot refuse more than 1 out of 10 trips that are too short or going to a destination that you don' t want to.
> 
> Pax ratings are very important. i avoid pax with rating less than 4.6. This has served me well.


A 4.6 rating is usually an idicator of who will sit in your back seat. The tri-fecta is when you accept a low rating pax and they start with the text demanding shit. Then it's tme to jettison that ride with empunity!
It's worth every ratings risk just to avoid those annoying bastards. 
Besides, with all the brand new shinny ants we'll see on the road...let them have'um.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

For me, a customer from a bad part of town with a low rating means that it will most likely be a shitty short trip, so I usually decline it. If they're at a hotel, I pick them up because it's 50/50 that they're going to the airport.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> There are many here that will say ignore your AR rate. Unless you are going for the 'pro' statuses, the AR is kinda meaningless.
> 
> As to pax ratings, to me, they are useless as well. I ignore them completely. They are ratings from other drivers I don't even know; why would i trust them? This puts me on a island by myself as most here obsess about pax ratings.
> 
> ...


Good advice


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

DCPartTimer said:


> I'm new to Uber driving and noticed that I'm not really given a choice about accepting a ride. If a request comes in from someone with a 4.0 rating in a questionable neighborhood and I don't accept the ride, it still counts against my percent acceptance. So what exactly is the point of a passenger rating when the drivers are not given a real choice to decline a ride without impacting their metrics?


the sooner you figure out that you work for yourself and not uber the more $’s you will make....do not get caught up in badges, uber pro, and any other gimmicks.... your acceptance rate means nothing.... during the day riders ratings don’t mean a whole lot other than a 5.0 or close “may” tip... if you are driving at nite ratings become much more important..
the quickest thing to learn is to set a maximum time/distance that you will tolerate to pickup
a rider....this can vary by market....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Most drivers rely on passenger ratings because it plays a major factor


most or a tiny few? For certain not a 'major factor'. Unless one knows every single driver who handed out a low rating, that is. Can't claim that, so follow common sense instead.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Most drivers rely on passenger ratings because it plays a major factor in whether to accept or decline a ride. Not knowing the people leaving the rating is irrelevant to most drivers.
> 
> The same applies to driver's ratings. We know that some people will leave a low rating for the silliest of reasons. Therefore, If a driver can still maintain a 4.9 after transporting Tom, Dick, and Harry on a daily basis you can assume he or she is a decent driver.
> 
> If a passenger has a 4.1 rating you can best believe they are doing something negative to earn it. Be very careful who you take advice from these days. Follow the science.


Yes. Ignore Shale-huckster. He only picks up disabled kids and takes them to school on a contract, and is disgruntled this work has been terrible in California for the past year.

Drivers rate pax less than 5 for good reasons. Uneventful, prompt, and quiet rides get a 5 from the driver every time, because this is easiest way to clear the screen and wait for next ride.

Pax have to really do something to piss off drivers enough to want to spend the extra time to rate less than a 5. And when a pax does this enough times to get a rating under 4.9, it means they earned it by being a shithead pax. It's a BRIGHT RED WARNING SIGN to other drivers that such-and-such pax is a turd, and you should only carry them at your own peril.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> He only picks up disabled kids and takes them to school on a contract


I see the peanut gallery is active today. For tone, balance and accuracy: Yup, my 2nd gig is only minors and many of them are on spectrum. Your shame level should be high, right about now, right? Yes, they are scheduled, in advance. But no contract. No contract with Uber either. It's an agreement they can change at any time; learn the difference.

Drivers rate lower when they are in a bad mood. If they will there will be no tip. They down grade for short trips. They down rate just because they are butthurt. Yup, pax ratings are quite useless. And really, a tiny percent might use them as a 'major' reason in the few seconds one has to make a decision.

You seem very disgruntled today. Unlike you, I'm not one of the 'disgruntled - I am going to complain non-stop peanut gallery'.

don't confuse your opinion as the only one available. Let the DS make their own decision, k?

Now run along and pretend to be a chief of anything. <purple guy eye roll>


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I see the peanut gallery is active today. For tone, balance and accuracy: Yup, my 2nd gig is only minors and many of them are on spectrum. Your shame level should be high, right about now, right? Yes, they are scheduled, in advance. But no contract. No contract with Uber either. It's an agreement they can change at any time; learn the difference.
> 
> Drivers rate lower when they are in a bad mood. If they will there will be no tip. They down grade for short trips. They down rate just because they are butthurt. Yup, pax ratings are quite useless. And really, a tiny percent might use them as a 'major' reason in the few seconds one has to make a decision.
> 
> ...


14 thousand posts in 2 years.

Let me guess: your 1st gig is posting here?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> For me, a customer from a bad part of town with a low rating means that it will most likely be a shitty short trip, so I usually decline it. If they're at a hotel, I pick them up because it's 50/50 that they're going to the airport.


Never had a shitty short trip from a nasty upper crust neighborhood? I have.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Never had a shitty short trip from a nasty upper crust neighborhood? I have.


no kidding lol...they can pop up anytime


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Never had a shitty short trip from a nasty upper crust neighborhood? I have.


The upper crust neighborhoods are to far and spread out in my city, therefore I just don't work them. I only pick up in areas where I know there will be consistent movement, which are usually business districts. 
And yes, I have, but they're far and few in between compared to the constant shit trips I was stupid enough to take from the ghetto going to family dollar half a mile down the road, or to the wig and make up shop across the street.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> The upper crust neighborhoods are to far and spread out in my city, therefore I just don't work them. I only pick up in areas where I know there will be consistent movement, which are usually business districts.
> And yes, I have, but they're far and few in between compared to the constant shit trips I was stupid enough to take from the ghetto going to family dollar half a mile down the road, or to the wig and make up shop across the street.


Sound like you're trapped in your driving hell. 
Is that the best you can do?


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Its been rare when a paxil rated 4.5 or less was good decent paxil to drive around. Sure there are exceptions and outliers but in my experience the majority have that rating for a reason. You dont want a human hand grenade going off in your back seat and just look at some of the videos, stories of drivers getting assualted yelled at bitten etc.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Sound like you're trapped in your driving hell.
> Is that the best you can do?


I’m actually doing fine. I work 8 hours a day and make $220-$300 depending on the day and what events are going on.
The public transportation in my city is shit, so lots of people depend on LyUber to get to work. So all I have to do is stay in middle/working class areas and I get a consistent amount of decent trips along with $3-$8 surges on top of them about 50% of the time. And most of my rides are more than 8 miles away. With what they pay in my city, longer rides are pretty profitable while short ones aren’t worth the time of day.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> The upper crust neighborhoods are to far and spread out in my city, therefore I just don't work them. I only pick up in areas where I know there will be consistent movement, which are usually business districts.
> And yes, I have, but they're far and few in between compared to the constant shit trips I was stupid enough to take from the ghetto going to family dollar half a mile down the road, or to the wig and make up shop across the street.


every city is different...in denver there are pings everywhere in the metro area....there are areas that are best to avoid or drive away from if dropping off but its important to learn your own market


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> every city is different...in denver there are pings everywhere in the metro area....there are areas that are best to avoid or drive away from if dropping off but its important to learn your own market


Correct. I drove a taxi in my city for a long time to I know it as well as anyone could.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> A 4.6 rating is usually an idicator of who will sit in your back seat. The tri-fecta is when you accept a low rating pax and they start with the text demanding shit. Then it's tme to jettison that ride with empunity!
> It's worth every ratings risk just to avoid those annoying bastards.
> Besides, with all the brand new shinny ants we'll see on the road...let them have'um.


Glad to hear you're a success and are doing fine. I was just responding to your decloration about shitty neighborhoods giving you crappy results. Just wanted to remind you not to broadbrush neighborhoods. We're all aware of the condition changes in our cities. Boy.... do we know!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

After reading many many posts about how drivers rate PAX I completely ignore the PAX rating. It is worthless in my opinion.


----------



## NinaDent (Jan 26, 2019)

Myself the vast majority of low rated people are great passengers. Only a very few I can understand their low rating. I find in my area the only reason I can understand the passenger getting low ratings from other drivers is the not large driving distance to their destination. I get confused why some of them have a low rating and distance is the only thing I can come up with on most of them. Great conversation with them. They are sometimes quiet people which I am guessing some drivers take personally. I do not.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

helps me determine if i want the ride...but as far as punishment for bad behavior,it means absolutely nothing to the passanger. they can have any rating and drivers are held to a standard. uber policy head scratcher #2831


----------

